# Render Suggests View of Audi A5 Facelift Due in 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As part of its product lifecycle, the Audi A5 is due a facelift and our own sources tell us this will come in 2012 as a 2013 model. Those same sources say the car will be more than the typical freshening or P.I. (product improvement) though perhaps not quite as extensive as say a B6 to B7 A4. Either way, just how this freshened A5 will look is up for debate though we've found one intriguing render from an artist known simply as M Design whose portfolio we were unfortunately unable to find via our own source at Audiblog.nl.

The shot is an interesting one, taking an RS 5 press photo and subtly blending in known future Audi design elements such as the new grille shape, a Sportback Concept style lower front fascia and door-mounted mirrors as seen on A7 mules seen in spy photography. We note the blistered arches of the RS 5 remain as well on this car.

So how close is it? Only time will tell that but we're impressed with how consistent the artist tried to be with Audi Design elements known today.

Read more about it (in Dutch) at AudiBlog.nl after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, for a rendering, it is plausible...and quite good looking too :thumbup:


----------

